# Califur - Anyone driving down from Washington/Idaho?



## Kitesuna (May 12, 2009)

Hey there, I'm looking for a room for Califur (floorspace is fine, ok with fursuiters, smokers, couples, etc) and I'm also looking for any possible rideshare from the northwest area? I can pay for a portion of the cost of gas (same goes with roomshare). 

Please reply here or email me at Kitesuna @ hotmail.com if you can help me!
Thanks and hope to see you there!


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

Hello ^.^


----------



## Icen (May 12, 2009)

I live in Irvine so I don't need to rent a room or drive far. XD


----------



## pretty-omi (May 19, 2009)

I'd heard Redrum Wolf was coming from up north, but she may also just be taking the train


----------



## Sulfide (May 19, 2009)

Carpooling?

Anyone stopping by Sacramento California on the way?


----------

